# Bruce Willis & Emma Heming - 2013 Film Independent Spirit Awards at Santa Monica Beach in Santa Monica - Febr. 23,2013 (17x)



## Mandalorianer (23 Feb. 2013)

​


----------



## Punisher (24 Feb. 2013)

Warum sind die meisten Männer in Hollywood so klein?


----------



## Dana k silva (25 Feb. 2013)

Thanks for Bruce!


----------



## DanielCraigFan (6 Apr. 2013)

tolles Paar, schöne Fotos


----------



## Alea (8 Apr. 2013)

Scheint ja gut drauf zu sein. Jedenfalls guckt er ganz zufrieden.


----------

